# Loose Poo in Modena Pigeons



## SimonB (Dec 2, 2009)

I recently (4 months ago) got 4 pair of Modena pigeons. They have been a delight and a lot of fun. However, two days ago I noticed their poo was very loose (like diarrhea), with a brown color to it. 

I went to my local feed store, who unfortunately know nothing about pigeons, and bought the only medication I could find for intestinal illnesses caused by bacteria. It is called Ornacycline: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6094

Does anyone have any experience with this or can someone give me a hint on what else to use? 

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

depends on what kind of bacteria is overloded in their systems on what to use. can you get a fecal sample and take it to your vet? need a fresh one. if they see a large amount of one certain bacteria then you will know what to use. if you just give them something, you could make it worse as antibacterials kill all the bacteria not just the bad ones, so then it would open the door for it to get worse. in the meantime, use some organic apple cider vinegar in the water a few tabls per gallon and or probios on their feed moistend with a bit of olive oil... so do they all have loose stool? sometimes the birds that are nesting will have some large volume stool as they keep it in when on the nest and when they get off to eat and drink, well it aint' pretty...a large amount they need to dispel...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ornacycline*


> Bird antibiotic helps treat respiratory diseases, diarrhea, and intestinal ailments
> * Pre-measured powder packets simplify use
> * Safe to use with all bird species, including parakeets, conures, cockatiels, and parrots
> 
> ...


I would first go with probiotic, garlic and ACV if the birds are eating normaly and not showing listnes or any other signs of ilness.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Try garlic or apple cider vinegar. Both are natural and relitively cheaper than meds.


----------



## SimonB (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks to all of you. I went to the vet a couple of days ago and he told me to continue the medication for two days and then feed them yogurt for a few days. 

I appreciate the natural remidies, I sure prefer using those than medication.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep in mind that your birds may start breeding and loose poop is normal for pre/nesting period. When you finish medicating I strongly suggest calcium and vitamins.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I put apple cider vinegar in the water every day and a drop of clorox and garlic once a week. I havent had any problems yet going on 2 years now That is all i do.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why the clorox in the water? I know chlorox kills bad bacteria, but it also kills the good bacteria that you want.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

true , personally dont think bleach is a good thing in my opinion either , look here on this link http://www.pigeonnews.tv/ click program list and scroll dont to to bleach or not to bleach and see what they have to say about it there and then you can form your own opinion about it too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's a great link Lokota. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you use public tape water to water your birds you have chlorine in it also probably caustic soda, lime, fluoride, and a host of polymers. I have cistern water that comes from my roof so that's why I put a drop of bleach in 1 gal of water and it tests a lot less than tape water but enough to make it pure. I know this because I am a water treatment plant operator. My bird water most likely have less chemicals in it than public tape water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, chlorine does kill the good gut bacteria along with the bad bacteria. People who add the probiotics to their water containing chlorine, are killing the good bacteria anyway.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I forgot i do give my birds multimix from global a couple times a year but i use plain water when i do that.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> true , personally dont think bleach is a good thing in my opinion either , look here on this link http://www.pigeonnews.tv/ click program list and scroll dont to to bleach or not to bleach and see what they have to say about it there and then you can form your own opinion about it too


Is it ok to use diluted clorox to clean the drinkers and rinse it really well?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Is it ok to use diluted clorox to clean the drinkers and rinse it really well?


I would say yes, you need to get the algae out somehow.. I do not have to worry about it as I use plasitc gallon jugs from milk or water, cut a hole in the side and viola, a waterer. replace every week or so in the summer or every three in the winter as "stuff" does not grow in there as much in the winter... never have to scrub a drinker and that is great for me..less work the better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Is it ok to use diluted clorox to clean the drinkers and rinse it really well?


It's fine to soak them with bleach About 2 tablespoons to the gallon of water. 1 Tablespoon to a half gallon. Soak at least 10 minutes, then rinse well. Kills everything. I use it. Mine are inside the loft, and cleaned often, so I don't get algae, but I like to make sure to kill any bacteria.


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

*picture of gallon jug waterer*

I was hoping Spirit,that you could show us a picture of the gallon milk jug for watering,sounds easy and no cleaning,just toss and replace.We go through 2 galloons of milk a week!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You just take a gallon milk jug, and cut holes on the sides 2 or 3 inches up for them to put their heads through, and fill with water.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a spare one and one sets in chlorox water all the time I just use the one thats in the chlorox water each day Then switch them


----------

